# Mahindra 4500 2WD 2004 power steering cylinder seal kit



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

Where can I find model/part # for the cylinder seal kit.

Cylinder type==Model Vickers-model 0 50 x 30 x 185 CP 1331/R4


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey dinnie,

Your local Mahindra dealer might be able to help, otherwise take the parts you need to a local hydraulics shop. They should have seals and other parts in stock (or they can get the parts you need).


----------

